# Taurus .38 revolver



## tnbangbang (Jan 20, 2008)

I am looking at a Taurus .38 revolver with the factory installed laser grips for the wife. Has anyone had any dealings with this gun? I have owned many Tauraus's and never had any probs. I have never owned a Taurus revolver. I am open to suggestions for other firearms as well


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

I owned a 650 in .357. Fine handgun. Would still have it, but I need something lighter for CC.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the attached and have added Crimson Trace grips. Great pocket gun.
http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=301&category=Revolver


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have the Mod. 605 in blue. .38/.357. It works quite well for me. No complaints.

:smt1099


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the M85 Ultralite. Great CCW gun. Light and compact. Only downside I see for it, is that its 5 shots instead of the standard 6. But other than that, I love it.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have two Model 85's. One is the UltraLite and one is all Stainless. Never a problem with either of them.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Another plus for the M85 UL.....


----------



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 605 hammerless .357. It's fine shooting 38's but mags have alot of barrel flip. Being double action only I would like to get a tigger job on it tho.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

My wife carries the 85 Ultra Lite. She likes it & I trust her life w/ it.


----------

